
The 10 Best Cities for Engineering Jobs - OopsCriticality
https://www.sparefoot.com/self-storage/blog/13053-the-10-best-cities-for-engineering-jobs/
======
hwstar
I'm surprised to see San Diego made this list.

Times are going to get tough for engineers in San Diego. Qualcomm is going to
lay off several thousand employees in November. It's going to be bad for 1-2
years as engineers laid off in San Diego move to other cities in order to eat
and keep a roof over their heads.

I've been unemployed since November 2014. I have the financial resources to
sit this out if need be. I'd rather be working, but that doesn't seem to be an
option at the moment.

Average salaries offered by what few jobs are advertised have dropped like a
rock in the past 2-3 months, and the number of job openings has fallen
precipitously. What job openings remain are of poor quality, and are swamped
with applicants.

San Diego is a great place to live, but housing costs are sky high and with
Qualcomm and others not hiring, it's going to be tough going for any
unemployed engineers.

------
s3nnyy
That is a US only list; would be great to get a list for Europe, too.

I think it is great to be a software engineer in Switzerland, partly because
it is the only place where net-salaries are comparable to the Bay Area or
NYC... I live in Zurich, read my story here: "Eight reasons why I moved to
Switzerland (to work in IT)": [https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-
why-i-moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-
to-switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90)

------
angersock
It's nice to see Texas taking 30% of the positions on that list.

~~~
OopsCriticality
Ditto. I suspect it is in part that they're looking at engineering entire and
not just software engineering, because of both the prevalence of chemical
engineering jobs in the Gulf area and job title restrictions on "software
engineer" in TX.

